# New update of my Panda Chilli red. Now 3.



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

Panda Chilli Red


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very very nice,,....rtg AA+


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nicest rtg ive ever seen.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some sweet looking Aros.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice aros. They look great.


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking awsome arow in Surrey? I every seen


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

A photographer was taking picture for my daughter and took some picture of my Arowana while he was there. Love the quality.


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are some very nice aros, and very nice pictures.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 22, 2010)

Splendid Aros, beauty in motion. Really wonderful of them all!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

wow thats sooo nice
nice ray in there too


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice! Is that chilli is at it's 6th level shine?


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Nice! Is that chilli is at it's 6th level shine?


Thanks all. No the shine is only on the 5th level for now but my rtg is on the 6th level.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

You should call those fish by their proper names:

Panda Red and Panda Gold Supreme

Mr.Kan was the second CITES registered farm in all of Singapore to breed Asian arowana. He spent a lot of time creating his hybrids, should really get at least some credit for these fish I think. 

But as you know, the genes are only 50% of it. You have been caring for these fish for quite a while now, you deserve the other half of the credit! 

How about posting these photos over here so that the east coasters can see them too?


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

stratos said:


> You should call those fish by their proper names:
> 
> Panda Red and Panda Gold Supreme
> 
> You are right, I'm just use to call them like that and I'm sure I'm not the only one.


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2010)

New picture added.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

what does 5th and 6th level mean?


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

each row of scales is a row and the higher the row the shine shows up the better!


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Amazing looking STILL. I love arrowanas, i just cant afford them. lol


----------

